# I have the option of training Kempo...



## IvanTheBrick (Jul 18, 2018)

...at my new college. But how do I know the classes are not of a McDojo? Anything I should look out for? And what would be a reasonable price in GDP? I do not have any experience in grappling arts, so I don't know what a good or bad grappling instructor and classes are like. Thanks.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 18, 2018)

A grappling class is pretty easy. You grapple and if everyone in the room manhandles you and leaves you feeling overwhelmed and upset.

It is a good class


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 18, 2018)

What style of kempo? Just an fyi, for most kempo styles, its a hybrid art rather than a grappling one. 

Either way, look for aliveness, and see if the higher ranks seem competent.


----------



## IvanTheBrick (Jul 18, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> What style of kempo? Just an fyi, for most kempo styles, its a hybrid art rather than a grappling one.
> 
> Either way, look for aliveness, and see if the higher ranks seem competent.


I believe it was Shorinji Kempo


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 18, 2018)

IvanTheBrick said:


> I believe it was Shorinji Kempo


From what i understand, it is a hybrid art, that is primarily striking, secondarily graping though. Take that with a grain of salt though, ive never practiced that particular style.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jul 18, 2018)

IvanTheBrick said:


> I believe it was Shorinji Kempo


TThis is a Japanese method that is based on some religion, but I don’t know much about that.  It does make some people uncomfortable.

  From what I’ve seen of it, they can be good.  I believe is it largely striking, with some joint-locking and control type stuff as well.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 18, 2018)

Either train or don't train that's your choice


----------



## Buka (Jul 19, 2018)

Ivan, go do it, give it a shot. See what you think. See how you like it.


----------



## Blitz (Jul 26, 2018)

Try it and see what you think.


----------



## RavenDarkfellow (Feb 25, 2019)

When I first started in this forum, I was new to the world of actually practising martial arts-- now I'm about at a 16-year veteran status.  I've trained in a multitude of arts from an array of gyms and dojos, and Kenpo-Karate is still one of my all-time favourites.  Nothing compares to the efficiency of brutal kill/maim strikes to get out of a life/death fight as quickly as possible-- but I have since acquired a lot of much-needed skills from arts which Kenpo didn't provide.  Contact sparring from Muay Thai, soft controls from Japanese JuJutsu, ground-game from Brazilian Jiu-jitsu, take-downs from Judo and American Wrestling (largely based on Greco-Roman) and punching from straight-up boxing and kick-boxing.

I mention all this, because what I'm trying to say is that to know whether or not the school is "good" depends on what you're trying to get out of it.  You can't practise Kenpo full-speed with your friends, because everyone will get hurt.  So you can't take away a lot of very useful aspects of martial training from this art alone, no matter how good the school is.  

What I would look for in a good Kenpo school: attention to detail from your instructor and training partners.  No half-assing a technique, because a slight variation in hand placement or strike location can mean the difference between a highly effective technique, and garbage that will get you hurt.  

A good school should stay focused on the class, teach you as much as you can absorb in a single setting, have you repeat it until they're sure you're practising in the right way, and expect you to come back with that technique down.  Then they teach you the next one(s).  

Kenpo doesn't offer much grappling, and if it does, it's probably a more modern style and/or a mixed version of the art.  That's not necessarily bad, but just make sure you understand what it is you're actually learning, so that you don't call it the wrong thing among particular people who you may wish to be positively viewed by, so that they'll take you seriously and either teach you or learn from you.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 28, 2019)

RavenDarkfellow said:


> When I first started in this forum, I was new to the world of actually practising martial arts-- now I'm about at a 16-year veteran status.  I've trained in a multitude of arts from an array of gyms and dojos, and Kenpo-Karate is still one of my all-time favourites.  Nothing compares to the efficiency of brutal kill/maim strikes to get out of a life/death fight as quickly as possible-- but I have since acquired a lot of much-needed skills from arts which Kenpo didn't provide.  Contact sparring from Muay Thai, soft controls from Japanese JuJutsu, ground-game from Brazilian Jiu-jitsu, take-downs from Judo and American Wrestling (largely based on Greco-Roman) and punching from straight-up boxing and kick-boxing.
> 
> I mention all this, because what I'm trying to say is that to know whether or not the school is "good" depends on what you're trying to get out of it.  You can't practise Kenpo full-speed with your friends, because everyone will get hurt.  So you can't take away a lot of very useful aspects of martial training from this art alone, no matter how good the school is.
> 
> ...


The OP mentioned that he believes the system is Shorinji Kempo. This is entirely different from the Chow/Parker/Mitose Hawaiian kenpo lineages.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 1, 2019)

RavenDarkfellow said:


> When I first started in this forum, I was new to the world of actually practising martial arts-- now I'm about at a 16-year veteran status.  I've trained in a multitude of arts from an array of gyms and dojos, and Kenpo-Karate is still one of my all-time favourites.  Nothing compares to the efficiency of brutal kill/maim strikes to get out of a life/death fight as quickly as possible-- but I have since acquired a lot of much-needed skills from arts which Kenpo didn't provide.  Contact sparring from Muay Thai, soft controls from Japanese JuJutsu, ground-game from Brazilian Jiu-jitsu, take-downs from Judo and American Wrestling (largely based on Greco-Roman) and punching from straight-up boxing and kick-boxing.
> 
> I mention all this, because what I'm trying to say is that to know whether or not the school is "good" depends on what you're trying to get out of it.  You can't practise Kenpo full-speed with your friends, because everyone will get hurt.  So you can't take away a lot of very useful aspects of martial training from this art alone, no matter how good the school is.
> 
> ...


I disagree you can absolutely train kenpo full speed you just need to turn down the power and have good control but 100% you can practice your techniques at full speed. I do on a regular basis


----------

